# Scott's Ridge



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm going to be in the area this afternoon to try a little bank fishing for crappie. I hear that you are supposed to pay to park but the payment deposit board was stolen. I just want to pop in today to see what's up. I've never been there. I hear thieves are thick. Hopefully I can park somewhere that I can see the truck. I'm more concerned with not paying than I am with thieves. Anyone been there lately?

I will report my findings later tonight.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

With all the steep banks and hills in SR, good luck on keeping an eye on your vehicle. LOL


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> With all the steep banks and hills in SR, good luck on keeping an eye on your vehicle. LOL


Heh. I guess I'll have to listen for glass shattering. Maybe leave a note..."u brake my glass I deco-rate yo fase with jigs." I think phonetic spelling is the key.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

GoFish2Day has a unique anti theft method for tackle thieves at lake Conroe, something about razor blades and blood trails.......


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

I was there Saturday....didnt catch anything...but left with all my things...guess it was an even trade


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, I got out there yesterday around 3pm and fished until dark. It was real windy until about 5:30pm. I tried fishing under a bobber at about 5 feet deep in the little creek out there. Nada. I switched to fishing the bottom and caught a bluegill and then ran out of light. The bait fish started milling around after the wind died down. There was another fella out there fishing the end of the creek. I didn't see a stringer or any action in his area unfortunately. He left before the winds died. I caught the bluegill where he was set up earlier. 

I do like the park for bank fishing though. It wasn't hard to keep an eye on my truck as I was constantly moving up and down the bank. A good pair of rubber boots go a long way out there. I could walk in about 10 feet and then cast in the wider areas. 

I think my line might be too heavy though. I couldn't cast very far and I had a few backlashes when I tried. I was thinking about restringing the reel but I really didn't want to get any less than 8lb test (which is what is on it). I was using a 1/4 oz jig with a 1 inch sparkle chartreuse grub. Should I just use a heavier jig or will adding a split-shot to the end of the line work? I wasn't sure if the split-shot would mess up the presentation or not?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Someone needs to set up the thieves, there.... hide in edge of woods and just shoot for a painful spot...I quit going there, and 830 public ramp. **** the thieves!!!


----------



## Teetoh (Nov 21, 2012)

I have launched there and fished most of the day several times this year with out any problems...but I didn't know about the theif problems there....I kinda like tbone's idea of hunting theives over bait....I got a ladder stand.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

Bankin' On It said:


> Well, I got out there yesterday around 3pm and fished until dark. It was real windy until about 5:30pm. I tried fishing under a bobber at about 5 feet deep in the little creek out there. Nada. I switched to fishing the bottom and caught a bluegill and then ran out of light. The bait fish started milling around after the wind died down. There was another fella out there fishing the end of the creek. I didn't see a stringer or any action in his area unfortunately. He left before the winds died. I caught the bluegill where he was set up earlier.
> 
> I do like the park for bank fishing though. It wasn't hard to keep an eye on my truck as I was constantly moving up and down the bank. A good pair of rubber boots go a long way out there. I could walk in about 10 feet and then cast in the wider areas.
> 
> I think my line might be too heavy though. I couldn't cast very far and I had a few backlashes when I tried. I was thinking about restringing the reel but I really didn't want to get any less than 8lb test (which is what is on it). I was using a 1/4 oz jig with a 1 inch sparkle chartreuse grub. Should I just use a heavier jig or will adding a split-shot to the end of the line work? I wasn't sure if the split-shot would mess up the presentation or not?


you should be fine with a spinning reel. not quite enough weight for a bait caster tho......i would use a spinning reel.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

I launch there and fish out of there at least a few times a month for years....never had a problem with thieves, but I'll have to start paying attention I guess. A lot of times I'll fish at night and leave my truck there most of the night.... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Major29 said:


> I launch there and fish out of there at least a few times a month for years....never had a problem with thieves, but I'll have to start paying attention I guess. A lot of times I'll fish at night and leave my truck there most of the night....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


It's good to know folks who haven't had any issues. It's a really nice spot. I did notice broken glass in a couple of parking slots. 
I guess you could set up some game cameras. One where you park and one one the road to pick up the license plate. Small investment. More hassle than anything...until the day you get bit. Might prove handy. They are pretty cheap too. Isn't that a crock? Considering ways to protect your pick up? Hell in a hand basket man...hell in a hand basket. *shakes head*


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Need to hang some of those "smile your on camera" signs at the front and in the parking lot....maybe even hang a few of those bubble cameras....with no camera in it just for apperance


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I will be checking it out again tomorrow afternoon to see how things are progressing. My fishing app tells me the crappie aren't going to be biting. Pfffft. It told me they *were* biting before and I got nada. Maybe this is the big break I've been looking for! Anyway, I figured I'd fish for crappie and cats. I'm going to make some adjustments to my crappie set up since I haven't been able to cast it very far. Slip bobber and I think I will restring my reel with a lighter line and quit hem-hawing around about it. Heh. I will report back.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

It was so windy out there yesterday that I considered trolling with a kite. No action whatsoever on any artificials. Caught 1 LMB around 3:30pm with a minnow under bobber and the bite stopped. Guess I'll keep checking. Heh.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

is the bobber setup helping??


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

chucktx said:


> is the bobber setup helping??


Absolutely Chuck. Now I can fish that pipeline crossing that has eaten a handful of my lures. 
Thanks bud! I'll buy ya a beer when I see ya.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

cool!!!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I went out to Scott's Ridge yesterday evening with a buddy. Several folks bank fishing but not much action. Out on the point where the creek mouth is a fella hooked a nice looking LMB but it jumped out of the water, popped his head and broke the line. It was a sight. 

We were fishing for crappie but I soon switched to catfish. I was getting small nibbles. Only 1 good hit that stole my bait. My buddy out fished me. He caught a nice crappie. The only one caught out there by anyone while we were there. Still early?

I was talking to another guy out there who said they caught 5 or 6 crappie out there in the tree stumps just off the boat ramp. It's a short swim and I have a tree stand. Heh.


----------



## Bassbro30 (Jan 26, 2013)

Pm. Sent...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Twernt no crappie at Scott's Ridge. It was crowded and quiet except for the singular question...where's the crappie? Heh. We started out at JJ this morning then headed to Scott's Ridge on Lake Conroe and finished out at Cypresswood bridge. We caught about 15 channel cats and kept 4. Tried for hours on the crappie. I even bought a battery operated submersible light (green) and put it to work after dark. Looks really cool. Lights up about 10 feet in diameter.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> I was talking to another guy out there who said they caught 5 or 6 crappie out there in the tree stumps just off the boat ramp. It's a short swim and I have a tree stand. Heh.


Inspired..heh


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

It seems there is a great rush to collect launch fee's at Scott's Ridge. The damaged safe you put your fee is repaired. Another thing the light above the boat launch is working now. It was not working after hurricane Ike hit. I have made lots of calls to the ranger station and have heard of a lot of bla bla bla.


----------

